# 18x8 with 40mm offset rims, Tire fitment?



## Monaco (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey everyone, new to the forums so take it easy on me, now i know theres a MILLION threads on this subject and ive been through them all and cant really find the right answer. So i got a 2004 gto with stock suspension and no fender modifications, all i want to do is put some 18x8s all around with a 40mm offset with at least a 245/40 up front and id like to fit the biggest tire in the back that i can, maybe a 255, 265 or 275 if possible. If anyone has any insight on this and info on rubbing and fitment that would be great, ill appreciate any info you got

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jarzone (Aug 13, 2015)

i would also like to know what offset to get on and 18x8 rim


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

Check out:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f40/18s-v-17s-6585/

I think you'll find your answers there.


----------

